# Special k



## 000 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi i absolutely love special k cereal, i eat 100g of it each morning with a shake and abit Of fruit. How is this when trying to bulk?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

is this serious ?


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> is this serious ?


Yes of course! And in the shake he has 5 pints of milk, 500g oats, 2.5kg whey and a jar of peanut butter!!


----------



## Warman (Aug 13, 2010)

Hampy71 said:


> Yes of course! And in the shake he has 5 pints of milk, 500g oats, 2.5kg whey and a jar of peanut butter!!


I hear thats the best way to get gains.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

I take it the cereal is taken before the 6 eggs & four slices of wholemeal toast you also have for breakfast?


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Squirrel said:


> I take it the cereal is taken before the 6 eggs & four slices of wholemeal toast you also have for breakfast?


What about the walnut whip for good fats?


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

lol.

its advertised for weight loss...and your wanting to use it as weight gainer?


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Hampy71 said:


> What about the walnut whip for good fats?


Snickers are better :thumbup1:


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

lol.

its advertised for weight loss...and your wanting to use it as weight gainer?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I have a bowl of the gf's every now and then at weekends (with 6 scrambled eggs) as a change from the oats. Wouldn't want to eat it every day though as it'd cost a fortune... only get about 4 decent bowls out of a box.


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Jump on to the frosties instead, can't beat a bowl filled up like a mountain on a saturday night  . But seriously special K ain't gonna pack on any serious size. Stick to your eggs and oats, you can't go wrong for breakfast then.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

It's a load of crap really but knock urself out


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

I was eating raisan and nut wheatabix mini's last week god damn mmmmm they were goood :001_tt2: ate the whole box lol..


----------

